# Westgate Brewers Bus Trip Sunday 28th November



## fcmcg (14/11/10)

Ladies and Gentlemen....
We have some spare seats...if anyone is interested...please contact me.....

We have 15 or 20 seats on a 40 seat coach that our sponsor , Burbank Homes have loaned us !!

Another Westgate Bustrip

$5 Club/family members $15 non-members
( this basically covers the juice and a driver )



Sunday November 28th.............

True South , Mornington Peninsula Brewery , Red Hill......

The bus will leave the Naval Association Hall , in Footscray , at 8.30 am....( early , i know , but there is beer to be had...)
There will be a 9.00 am pick-up in Flinders Street ..opposite Beer Deluxe...at Fed Square.....


First Stop True South...about 10am.....
at 11.15 , we will leave for...

Mornington Peninsula Brewery , where we will stop for lunch ( Wood fired pizza's) around midday 

At 1.30 , we will leave for Red hill Brewery....
( arriv red hill about 2.30 )
Where will stay untill 3.30 / 3.45

The bus will return to Flinders street about 5.30 and aprox 6pm at the Naval Assocoiation

Now , i allready have a few names down....at this stage , we are only Westgaters and friends of Westgate , but as we now have a big coach ,when we need more people .........
if you have not allready let me know you'd like to come , You better do so !
We have a 40 seater bus....
( you may want to bring a non-breakable drinking vessel too.....)
As Westgate are a family club , kids are welcome ...
I will also try and arrange brewery tours , where possible.....

Thanks
Your host with the most
Ferg
0419 345 160


----------



## aaronpetersen (14/11/10)

Just spent 10 mins sweet-talking SWMBO so she'd let me go, after which she reminded me that I'm flying to Adelaide that day. D'oh!


----------



## fcmcg (14/11/10)

AaronP said:


> Just spent 10 mins sweet-talking SWMBO so she'd let me go, after which she reminded me that I'm flying to Adelaide that day. D'oh!


That day or night , bloke....
We can pour..oops i mean put you on a plabne after 6 pm lol
Next time....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (14/11/10)

If i was stuck in thailand (could happen the weather has been crasy) I would swim home, can't wait


----------



## fcmcg (14/11/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> If i was stuck in thailand (could happen the weather has been crasy) I would swim home, can't wait


Robbie...
Glad to see that your still online , even in Thailand.....have a chang or 5 for me lol
And ive still got pig for the xmas do.....
Hope swmbo is happy....
Coming to the swap meet on Saturday ?
Coming to the meeting Sunday ?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (14/11/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Robbie...
> Glad to see that your still online , even in Thailand.....have a chang or 5 for me lol
> And ive still got pig for the xmas do.....
> Hope swmbo is happy....
> ...



Good news for dennis the brewers pig!!

koh Samui has been great, had the net in both hotel rooms, SWMBO is getting a little twitchy about my AHB use but told her to suck it up, I have a few days off when i get back and I'm not sure what to brew <_< 

Plenty of chang to be had (have one now) :beerbang: 

I fly in the afternoon of the swap meet so no go there. I will be at the meeting for sure though, will bring along my coopers pale clone (a little young) and a couple of others for some feedback  

Talk soon.


----------



## fcmcg (15/11/10)

Okay,
For anybody interested in this bus trip , there has been a change...Red Hill are unable to accomodate a coach and 30 plus punters...
I am awaiting a response from Hickingbotham Winery & Brewery ( Hix Beer) about going there instead....
As usual...
Anybody interested in going on this , please contact me !
Regards
Ferg


----------



## DU99 (15/11/10)

just read the wine/beer menu for Hickingbotham some nice stuff there


----------



## fcmcg (17/11/10)

DU99 said:


> just read the wine/beer menu for Hickingbotham some nice stuff there


Do we have you on board , DU ?
Lunch is at mornington peninsula brewery...wood fired pizza's !
Hickinbotham was a plan B option as Red Hill cant accomodate us...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## DU99 (17/11/10)

mmm..got a leave pass...


----------



## DU99 (21/11/10)

Looking forward to this trip 3 Breweries..


----------



## fcmcg (23/11/10)

Any interest from anyone on here to Join Westgate Brewers on this bus trip ??
Top of this thread has all the info !
Contact me !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## itguy1953 (23/11/10)

DU99 said:


> just read the wine/beer menu for Hickingbotham some nice stuff there



Cameron Turner is the chief brewer at Hix. Makes some good beer. He is a member of Bayside Brewers. Enjoy.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (26/11/10)

just a bump, this is on sunday :kooi:


----------



## DU99 (26/11/10)

looking forward to the trip :drinks:


----------



## DU99 (28/11/10)

to whoever selected the venues ..well done..to those who never attended what can i say..pizzza /beer...
Thanks Guys


----------



## taj (29/11/10)

Hey Guys, great having you lot yesterday, I hope you had a fantastic day and the beer was endless!!! keep an eye out for that special beer I was telling you about, you guys are the only ones that know the secret ingredients so far... h34r:

Cheers Sam


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (29/11/10)

taj said:


> Hey Guys, great having you lot yesterday, I hope you had a fantastic day and the beer was endless!!! keep an eye out for that special beer I was telling you about, you guys are the only ones that know the secret ingredients so far... h34r:
> 
> Cheers Sam




Thanks for showing us around Sam, it was great to see your set up and tasting all your brews, for me True South was the highlight of my day. 

Hope to see your brews expanding around Australia soon, I will definitely be dropping by for another beverage as soon as I can, your tasting wheel is great value!! 

Cheers Robbie :beerbang:


----------



## DU99 (29/11/10)

THE CIDER IS TO DIE FOR... :kooi:


----------



## geoffd (30/11/10)

taj said:


> Hey Guys, great having you lot yesterday, I hope you had a fantastic day and the beer was endless!!! keep an eye out for that special beer I was telling you about, you guys are the only ones that know the secret ingredients so far... h34r:
> 
> Cheers Sam




Jolly good show Sam, still emptying my pockets of the secret ingredient (joking).
Really good of you to be so open with your recipies, 
I once asked a brewer about their hopping in a particular beer, the (smart ass) answer I got was "they're Tazmanian hops" was very disappointed & the brewery gained no respect in my eyes.

The cider was really fantastic too, & grateful for the insight into its making.
dont pass that way very much but will be sure to call in next time I go fishing that direction.

edit: Second Robbie's motion on the Beer Tasting Wheel.

Well Done True South Brewery.

Cheers from the Belgian Trippel.


Onward to Mornington Peninsula Brewery & have to say was very impressed, especially given it's very new. The pizzas were awesome, I challenge anyone to have a brown ale with the calabrese (spelling?) I thoroughly enjoyed the brown & the pale ale, IMO they were extremely well balanced beers & very clean. Didnt try the hefe as I find wheat beers bloat my guts. I'll be back for that free beer for guessing the hop variety growing out the back.

Lastly to Hickenbotham, lovely setting; great place to relax, I'm convinced the dark ale was tapped onto the stout line, tasted great (like a very dark american brown ale) but I couldnt bring myself to call it stout. The wine was very enjoyable too. 

Well a big thanks to all our hosts for having us, & we didn't even pee on the carpet 
Well done Ferg, John, Mick etc for organising a great trip, my non brewing compadres were really impressed. Stu number 2 says Hix was his favourite & plans to return for more.


----------

